# A dust collection accessory I am looking for?



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello,

I am new to this site, but I really like what I see. I currently have a 10 year old craftsman contractor table saw that is not really set up for dust collection. I did buy the dust collection plastic add-on that basically attempts to cover the blade up, but there is still alot of dust that does not get sucked up, mostly because of the gaps in that attachment near the top of it where it approaches the table top.(SEE PIC #1.) :thumbdown: Also, this attachment only takes a 2.5” hose, and I know that is not enough to take up all the dust.

I would like to close up the cabinet so that I will be able to collect as much dust as possible. My problem is that there are a few gaps in the housing where some cranks move when the angle of the blade is established. (SEE PIC # 2) Years ago, I saw that someone had posted on some website, that they used a horsehair edging to try to close up those gaps, but yet still made them operational. Does anyone know of where to get this type if edging? Or is there anything else that I could use instead?

I am currently is the planning stages of making a table saw station/cart with ample storage, but would like to get this little problem worked out before I build the cart and install the saw onto it.

Thanks for taking your time to help this frustrated woodworking hobbiest.:huh:

Fabian


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Magnetic sign material. :smile:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Magnetic sign material. :smile:


 
Thanks for that.... It should work great with all my metal tools. :thumbsup: 

I would still like to find that "horsehair edging" if anyone knows where to get it, (for my not metallic applications).:huh:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Plastic add on?*

Do you have a model number for your saw and or a part number for the dust collector. Many folks here would be interested I'm certain. Thanks. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Rick Mathison (Jun 16, 2010)

That horse hair edgeing is nothing more than a door sweep. 
http://absupply.net/dorbin-242ap-nylon-brush-door-sweep-48-length-13562.aspx
You may be able to find it at your local home center.
Remember that in order for your dust collection to work it must have air to remove. If you seal the saw up too tight there won't be any make up air available once the workpiece covers the throat plate on top of the saw. In other words, some holes are a good thing.

Rick


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Rick Mathison said:


> That horse hair edgeing is nothing more than a door sweep.
> http://absupply.net/dorbin-242ap-nylon-brush-door-sweep-48-length-13562.aspx
> You may be able to find it at your local home center.
> Remember that in order for your dust collection to work it must have air to remove. If you seal the saw up too tight there won't be any make up air available once the workpiece covers the throat plate on top of the saw. In other words, some holes are a good thing.
> ...


 
That is EXACTLY what I was looking for, Rick. :thumbup: Thanks alot. 

I do understand that I shouldn't seal up the saw 100%, but there are alot of openings right now, and when I do make my saw station, I will be "channeling" the dust as well as the air flow to try to help it be more efficient. :yes:

I am really enjoying this site. I am looking forward to using this vast source of knowledge in the future.

Thanks again.

Fabian


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Do you have a model number for your saw and or a part number for the dust collector. Many folks here would be interested I'm certain. Thanks. :thumbsup: bill


 
The Craftsman contractors table saw that I have is model #315.228390, and I know that I bought the dust collector cover right after I purchased the saw. I just looked on searspartsdirect, and the cover is no longer available. If someone is interested in it though, I may be able to fabricate something real close to it if need be, or take a picture and get some dimensions of it for them.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The newer table saws have them*

I have a Bosch 4000 job site saw with a great blade shroud which captures most of the dust coming off the blade. I also understand the new Saw Stops have a similar system. I wish there were an add on attachment made of plastic that would adapt to older saws....to bad it's no longer available, but thanks for looking. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## hobo2u (Jan 26, 2011)

I just bought the dust collector from Sears. They said it is a replacement part for the *Craftsman Table Saw 315.228390 .Did the original *dust collector go up higher.After I installed it the bag is empty,all the dust went on the floor.Anyone know what the problem is.Mine looks the same as the one in the picture.
Thanks


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*presidential seal...*

i have the tradesman table saw (same as craftsman) and i just put ply around the legs. all the dust on the floor...i move the saw then sweep...DONE! it came with the chute and the bag and it was so/so but i was sick oc taking the bag off and emptying it making even more dust. i'll invest in dust collection when i get my gizzly or powermatic set up...although lately i been thinking of investing my fingers into a sawstop!!!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

*I don't use the bag......*



hobo2u said:


> I just bought the dust collector from Sears. They said it is a replacement part for the *Craftsman Table Saw 315.228390 .Did the original *dust collector go up higher.After I installed it the bag is empty,all the dust went on the floor.Anyone know what the problem is.Mine looks the same as the one in the picture.
> Thanks


when I got the dust collector shroud, I basically hooked it up right away with a series of fittings to my shop vac. I thought the suction from the vac would "suck" the dust away:blink:, and it does a real good job, but some still gets away where the gap is up top:no: (between the shroud and the underside of the table top). I don't recall if the shroud came with a bag... if so, that is probably tucked away somewhere in my garage.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks guy*



hobo2u said:


> I just bought the dust collector from Sears. They said it is a replacement part for the *Craftsman Table Saw 315.228390 .Did the original *dust collector go up higher.After I installed it the bag is empty,all the dust went on the floor.Anyone know what the problem is.Mine looks the same as the one in the picture.
> Thanks


What's the part number and model number of your saw, for your attachment? I'd like to locate one myself. Thanks.  bill


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

*Different tool, but*

I have the Delta 6" Deluxe jointer. It too, is an open base and had a dust collection port built in. It was useless. I had a 36" roll of heavy brown craft paper and enclosed the frame area with tape and paper. It dramatically improved collection on that tool and has lasted 4 yrs so far. I taped and sealed that puppy up and it was awful until I removed some of the tape up top to allow the air in, as was noted earlier.


----------



## hobo2u (Jan 26, 2011)

*Craftsman Table Saw Dust Collector Part Number*

*My saw is a Craftsman Table Saw Model 315.228390 . The dust collector part number is 221001 .I gave Sears Parts the saw model number and they said this is the replacement **dust collector **for my saw. 
*


----------



## DaxJenson (Dec 18, 2015)

Good Sir, I have been looking for this part for a month now. Today at lease I now of a Pix of it and a part number. But as you say the part is no longer available. If you could fab one like it for me that would be GREAT. Let me know what kind of $$$ you would need to do it. Thank you Dax


----------



## BrownWood (Aug 25, 2016)

I too am Interested in someone fabricating the dust collection part. I have the same saw and they no longer sell it. My email address is [email protected]


----------



## BrownWood (Aug 25, 2016)

I too am interested in someone fabricating this part for me. It is no longer available. Let me know how much. My email address is [email protected]


----------



## Wes Harville (Aug 26, 2016)

I love this option! I am currently using taped on cardboard, but will definately switch to a magnetic sign


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

*Fabricating a part*



DaxJenson said:


> Good Sir, I have been looking for this part for a month now. Today at lease I now of a Pix of it and a part number. But as you say the part is no longer available. If you could fab one like it for me that would be GREAT. Let me know what kind of $$$ you would need to do it. Thank you Dax


A way of quickly fabricating a number of these would be to get one, trace it, CAD it, then send to PONOKO.COM and have them cut out the parts with a laser. The laser also makes the holes and tabs for putting it together. 
I could and would do it, but I would need the original part.


----------



## BrownWood (Aug 25, 2016)

I would love for someone on this sight to help us all out.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

BrownWood said:


> I would love for someone on this sight to help us all out.


You've been helped on the other thread you started on this. No one here is going to make this for you. There have been some great suggestions on this, try to execute one of them.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Unless someone has that model saw it would be nearly impossible to fabricate that part. The easiest solution would be to make one out of 1/4" plywood and some hardwood. It wouldn't be very durable. Using the saw the inside it would be like the inside was being sand blasted and would eventually wear through so if you make one I would make a pattern for each piece as you are building it. That way the next one would be easier to make. 

Another option would be to print the picture in post one and take the saw to a sheet metal shop and have one made.


----------



## BrownWood (Aug 25, 2016)

I was greatly appreciative of the comments, help, and ideas on the other thread. I ultimately will end up using one of those options. I was also under the impression that someone said in an earlier post, however long ago that might have been, that they could fabricate the part in question. Someone else stated that they too were interested in the part. There was then another comment that stated the part could be fabricated if they had an original part to copy from. Maybe I should have been a little more clear when I was asking for help. I don't believe that I am way off on this one in my rational to ask for some help in fabricating this part when someone in fact did state they could do it, while yet another stated that it could be done.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

BrownWood said:


> I was greatly appreciative of the comments, help, and ideas on the other thread. I ultimately will end up using one of those options. I was also under the impression that someone said in an earlier post, however long ago that might have been, that they could fabricate the part in question. Someone else stated that they too were interested in the part. There was then another comment that stated the part could be fabricated if they had an original part to copy from. Maybe I should have been a little more clear when I was asking for help. I don't believe that I am way off on this one in my rational to ask for some help in fabricating this part when someone in fact did state they could do it, while yet another stated that it could be done.


Good luck to you then.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here's what he needs*










This is a difficult part to make depending on your skills. Sheet metal can be bent into the shape you need, but a card board pattern will be required. It look as if one side is a flat plane and that will help in enclosing it better.

Unfortunately, the saw engineers or designers didn't take dust collection more seriously and allow for at least an aftermarket of DIY fix. The best result will require some patience, maybe hot glue, thin card board and a lot of test fitting, at least that's how I would go about it lacking an original one to duplicate. Once you have a cardboard model you can take to a fabrication shop and see what they would charge to make a metal one.


Vacuum forming from ABS would be a good solution, but you'd need a male "plug" to form it around. A clay model modeled right into the saws's trunnions could then be cast in plaster, then a fiberglass skin could be drawn from the felame mold.... lot's of work!
Plastic or cast aluminum would be great, but not in the realm of most DIY shop. The new technology 3D printers may be a solution....? If I were to build one I would want a removable flat panel on the blade side to allow for easy blade changes. It may also have a sliding vertical panel to seal against the throat plate.
I have 3 table saws that I would love to have a "point source" dust collection shroud, but so far I am putting up with the bottom 4" DC port and it doesn't work all that well. :frown2:


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thegrgyle here is another brush deal you are looking for https://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/viewprd.asp?idproduct=53770


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Holy crap.... Logging into this forum was a pain, and i almost gave up! I do have the original partand would be willing to make a cardboard template fir anyone that is interested in it


----------



## BrownWood (Aug 25, 2016)

Thegrgyle. Thank you. I would love it if you would make me a cardboard template for me. There we
As another guy that responded he was also interested. Please email me at [email protected] and let me know what you need me to do. Thank you. I really appreciate it. I feel like good luck has come to me.


----------

